# Could somebody please help me identify this lizard/snake?



## tom94 (Nov 11, 2013)

This lizard/snake was found in a backyard 15km north of Perth. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what this is? I know its not the best photo so I will understand if it is not possible to identify! Thanks guys!


----------



## eipper (Nov 12, 2013)

tom94 said:


> This lizard/snake was found in a backyard 15km north of Perth. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what this is? I know its not the best photo so I will understand if it is not possible to identify! Thanks guys!View attachment 300393



Its a Lerista of some sort (a skink)

cheers,
scott


----------



## Bushman (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with Scott that it looks most like a Lerista sp.
One of the primary reasons is the longitudinal stripes that characterise several members of the genus. I considered Burton's Legless Lizard which also sometimes have similar stripes but the snout doesn't look pointed, so Lerista is the most likely IMO.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 12, 2013)

It is a skink rather than a legless lizard as the head is distinct from the body. 

The local Leristas are strongly marked with visible stripes bar one and it is round and robust with the tip of the tail tapering very suddenly.

There are two species of _Hemiergis_ that occur in the area. This genus and have highly reduced limbs and no external ear opening. The South-western Earless Skink (_Hemiergis initialis_) has 5 digits, yellow to orange-red belly and bluish-grey throat. It occurs in moister areas such as woodlands and rocks. The Two-toed Earless Skink (_Hemiergis quadrilineata_) Is found on the coastal sand plain, has two digits, a yellow belly and a white throat.

The two species can look very much alike. I would say it is mostly likely a Two-toed Earless Skink (_Hemiergis quadrilineata_). Can you check the belly or tell us the habitat it occurred in – sandy versus gravelly soil?

Blue


----------

